
Apple Wins Major Tax Battle Against EU - onetimemanytime
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-wins-major-tax-battle-against-eu-11594804634
======
onetimemanytime
Bloomberg's take > [https://news.bloombergtax.com/daily-tax-report/apple-wins-
eu...](https://news.bloombergtax.com/daily-tax-report/apple-wins-eu-court-
fight-over-14-9-billion-tax-bill)

